# Trolling Safety Lines



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Any one have an opinion on safety lines to hook up to your rod/reel to keep them from going overboard? Necessary? My thought is yes but I have read a few things about too much clutter on the deck. If you do think they are a good idea, any particular one? I could make them I guess but I am not that handy yet and wonder if they are inexpensive enough that my time is better spent elsewhere. 

Here is an example of one: http://softlinesinc.com/c-320219-boating-fishing-rod-reel-safety-lines.html

Thanks!

Pan


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I make my own and make them about 4-5ft long so there isn't a bunch of excess on the deck. I just splice a loop on one end and a clip on the other for quick on/off. I'm not a big fan of the brand name ones you find on the shelf. They are usually longer than I prefer.

The only downside is your crew has to know to unhook them first before fighting a fish. To me it's too easy and I'd rather have less line to deal with around the boat.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Second that...we wont leave the dock without them. A couple vendors sell them on the hull truth for about 15.00 each... good insurance for those $1,000 set ups.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Xiphius said:


> Second that...we wont leave the dock without them. A couple vendors sell them on the hull truth for about 15.00 each... good insurance for those $1,000 set ups.


Quite a few local shops, including ours, make safety line in-house. We make ours a good bit shorter (around 6ft) to help de-clutter


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Any one have an opinion on safety lines to hook up to your rod/reel to keep them from going overboard? Necessary? My thought is yes but I have read a few things about too much clutter on the deck. If you do think they are a good idea, any particular one? I could make them I guess but I am not that handy yet and wonder if they are inexpensive enough that my time is better spent elsewhere.
> 
> Here is an example of one: http://softlinesinc.com/c-320219-boating-fishing-rod-reel-safety-lines.html
> 
> ...


Talk to Mr. Capps at the meeting he can make you up some really nice ones. Or get Eddie to. Capps made ours.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I hate anything (hose, safety lines) that is self-coiling, like a slinky. The concept is great, but flawed. Every piece of mono on the boat will find its way into those coils. Super obnoxious. A short rope with caribeaner clip works fine for peace of mind on expensive setups. I don't run 6-8 lines so I don't have a lot of safety lines to trip on.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

First, yes they are a necessity. Hooking them up is one of the first things that needs to be done when the rod comes out of storage and reaches it's position. 

Before you start getting them made up, you should put your rods out, ideally while you are in the marina or on your trailer. Measure the exact length that is required to reach from the anchor points to the rod and allow enough to make sure that the line is not off the floor ANYWHERE until it starts up the bulkhead. It is good not to have tripping hazards around but you MUST make sure that you have enough length and it is usually easier to make them all the same length. The longest will be the rods in the stern-most rod holders (usually your short baits) if you are using a fighting chair for your anchor point. If not you have to work it out pair by pair or one by one in the case of 'shotgun' or 'fly-lines and other 'odd' rods like kite rods or if you are using single dredge rods, etc. 

If you use the proper type of rope it will lay flat on the deck and not present a tripping hazard. Chris is right about not making them excessively long but in my opinion, it can be much worse if you make them too short.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you make them yourself, DEFINITELY measure on your boat and ID the lengths somehow. That's how they are on my boat


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Another option to is to run the safety lines for any gunwhale rods directly to the nearest cleat. Granted the angler needs to have the presence of mind to unclip them before moving outfit to chair, but at least you don't have a spider like configuration around the fighting chair. While I have never seen an outfit get snatched over, I have certainly heard of it happening. It is VERY easy for an inexperienced angler or guest to not clip the butts into the gimbal of each respective rod holder. In any event, a good mate knows to tuck the rest of the lines away once the fish is hooked up and settled in. I cannot STAND to have anything that I could possibly trip over in the cockpit during the end game (wiring and gaffing) process. Every rod has a place (and it is NOT on the mezzanine), teasers should be put away or suspended from the outriggers, and there should not be lures and leaders all over the deck.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

How common is it for a rod to jump out of it's holder?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not too common but often enough and you won't forget it when it happens


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

301bLLC said:


> How common is it for a rod to jump out of it's holder?


Doesn't matter. All it takes is once, ya know? Expeeeeeeeeeeensive mistake!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Happens. Saw one rod thrown over when a tuna hit port corner on a high speed troll and tourist picked up the rod and threw it into free spool. When it locked up and came tight the fish went hard over to starboard, line went under the starboard corner rod and hung under the reel. Popped it straight out of the rod holder and overboard. I hand lined this tuna to the boat and the the lost starboard rod was still on the port rod's line beside this tuna. Recovered tuna and rod and restricted the client from touching any more rods till I handed them to him. Things happen. 

I think safety lines kind of got their start due to these types of incidents. Unless it's stand-up, I like the safety lines to the chair pedestal because that's where all the rods are going after the bite and it's not necessary for uninitiated anglers to remove the safety line until the rod is in the chair gimbal and the harness is snapped in. It doesn't even hurt anything for the safety line to stay attached during the whole fight. Personal choice. Even semi-experienced anglers can slip on the deck, going to the chair or getting harnessed up for stand-up and when they use a hand to catch their fall, that is one less hand on the rod....goodbye. Yes, a lot of things can happen and there are always those things you have never even seen before or heard of. The BEST crews in the world use safety lines and are adamant about snapping them as soon as the rod is in the rod holder or the chair arms. 

But, if you have unlimited resources and don't like safety lines, roll the dice.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Happens. Saw one rod thrown over when a tuna hit port corner on a high speed troll and tourist picked up the rod and threw it into free spool. When it locked up and came tight the fish went hard over to starboard, line went under the starboard corner rod and hung under the reel. Popped it straight out of the rod holder and overboard. I hand lined this tuna to the boat and the the lost starboard rod was still on the port rod's line beside this tuna. Recovered tuna and rod and restricted the client from touching any more rods till I handed them to him. Things happen.
> 
> I think safety lines kind of got their start due to these types of incidents. Unless it's stand-up, I like the safety lines to the chair pedestal because that's where all the rods are going after the bite and it's not necessary for uninitiated anglers to remove the safety line until the rod is in the chair gimbal and the harness is snapped in. It doesn't even hurt anything for the safety line to stay attached during the whole fight. Personal choice. Even semi-experienced anglers can slip on the deck, going to the chair or getting harnessed up for stand-up and when they use a hand to catch their fall, that is one less hand on the rod....goodbye. Yes, a lot of things can happen and there are always those things you have never even seen before or heard of. The BEST crews in the world use safety lines and are adamant about snapping them as soon as the rod is in the rod holder or the chair arms.
> 
> But, if you have unlimited resources and don't like safety lines, roll the dice.


Mine are snapped immediately following being set. Every boat I have eve fished on uses them.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I was sold before but even more now. I went out and measured. My boat is on the simple side. No fighting chair. So each rod will have a safety line that runs to the nearest cleat. There should be no deck tripoing hazard that way too. I am going to try a few different ideas. The first idea will be leaving it clipped from start to finish. Make it long enough to pull the rod out of holder and be able to move a little. I ordered one 5ft safety from the softlines link on the first post for this string. They have multiple rope color options and allow you to have two lines of text on some kind of label near the clip. For the first i had the boat name (Cheryl Sue) and the rod location (Starboard Flat). Most who go out with me are even less experienced than me (if that is possible). This way they know which rid I am talking about when I ask them to set the starboard flat back another 15 ft. I will also talk with Capp and try out one of those and compare. It should be a good experiment.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Definitely a must...especially important on your shotgun (center rigger) rod. Someone forgot to clip it and we had a bite and the rod shot out of there and was gone! Unbelievably the line snagged one of our other lures and we got it back. The angle from the rod tip to the rigger was too much and that made it come out of the chair more easily.(center rigger was too short) It actually happened again on the same boat but this time the leash caught it. Skint the transom a little but the $1200 Tiagra and rod were spared!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

550 cord, good latch, and some cobra weaves, you got a pro looking rig. With 550 you can make yours with team colors or boat colors.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

I made up mine from Lowes and some Line from Walmart. They stay connected going out and coming back, and everything in between... until we have a Strike that is.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Murray Bros coated coil lines are the best. Only had 2 occasions where heavy rods would have gone overboard in past 10 years. But, each time saved by these safety lines. They extend enough to reposition the rod from the gunwale to the chair without worry of disconnecting until after you are settled in. Here is a link. http://m.murraybrosoriginals.com/HOLIDAY-SAFETY-LINE-SPECIAL-.html


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Holy cow. Murray sure likes their leashes. That's an insane price. No offense to them. But dang.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I personally HATE the coiled lines. For washdown hoses, too. Yes, in most cases, they store compact which is nice, but if a leader is on deck, it WILL find its way around those coils 9 times before you know what's happened. Pain in the ass.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Safety lines*

Can't stand them I hate a untidy deck. Nothing pisses me off more than tripping over crap while in a harness. We'll except falling over 1001 coolers when ya only need one


----------

